# Community?



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

When did Rootzwiki go from being a nice community to being filled with ignorant pr!cks? I've seen someone ask a question and hoards of petulant children insult them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Do your part. If you see something that violates website rules or may need staff attention click the report button on the post in question.


----------

